# Pregnant women needed! Dissertation study



## elenasheldon

Hi everyone!

I am a psychology student at Durham University, and I am looking for people to participate in my dissertation research. I am looking at attachment in pregnant women, including smokers and non-smokers. All you would need to do is fill in 3 short surveys! The purpose of the study is NOT to stigmatise, but to understand and find ways of helping women through their pregnancy. If you are interested in participating or would like to get more info, please e-mail me: [email protected] or my supervisor [email protected] 

Data is kept anonymous and confidential. You can withdraw, without giving any reasons, at any time if you decide you would no longer like to take part. The study has been approved by the Department of Psychology Ethics Committee.

Thank-you!! Elena


----------

